# Edinburgh RPG Community



## a2ndchapter (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi there.

If you live in Edinburgh or are within easy commute of Edinburgh then I wanted to make you aware of the Open Roleplaying Community (ORC). We've been running for over 4 years and have a mixed group of gamers (roughly 30 regulars) who come along every Saturday to play games a chat.

ORC has a website - http://www.orcedinburgh.co.uk/ - where members discuss RPG stuff and plan the games which will be running. Our membership is wide and varied in age from 13 to late 30s and membership is FREE.

We run a variety of games from D&D to Cthulhu to Unknown Armies to Tribe 8 to Star Wars (d6 & d20/Saga) to WFRP to (Old and New) WoD.

Feel free to come along and join in; we're always happy to get new members.

Cheers all,

Dave


----------

